# Have to get FID for shotgun?



## cachcoco (May 15, 2015)

Hello, 

I recently inherited a single-shot shotgun made in 1914. It was passed down from my great grandfather who used it to shoot my grandfather in the butt with rock-salt as the suitor got caught trying to climb up to my grandmothers second floor bedroom. 

I have no bullets,and do not intend to ever shoot it. 

Do I have to get the $100 license?

I appreciate your guidance!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, now shop around until you get the answer you want.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

NES ( Northeastshooters) is the place to go. They know their civil rights and licensing info better than anyone on the interwebz. Most of the folks on here are jack-booted thugs who are trying to take your guns.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

niteowl1970 said:


> NES ( Northeastshooters) is the place to go. They know their civil rights and licensing info better than anyone on the interwebz. Most of the folks on here are jack-booted thugs who are trying to take your guns.


Thank the good Lord that NES has the fortitude to tell the righteous truth about us here!


----------



## districtcircus12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait...Come again with shooting your grandfather in the butt?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

NES, you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.


----------

